# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Эффективность и комфорт: AOC расширяет линейку мониторов для бизнеса

## Labs

Новый QHD дисплей AOC Q2790PQU, релиз которого состоится в сентябре, пополнит линейку мониторов AOC для бизнеса — серию 90. Поскольку монитор является одним из самых важных инструментов практически любого офисного работника (включая тех, кто работает дома), выбор правильной модели может оказать значительное влияние на успех бизнеса в долгосрочной перспективе. AOC выделил несколько аспектов, которые следует учитывать перед покупкой нового монитора для работы.


*Эргономические возможности и отсутствие мерцания*
Боль в спине и шее — две наиболее распространенные проблемы со здоровьем среди офисных работников. Широкие эргономические возможности монитора призваны обеспечить удобное и здоровое положение корпуса при работе за компьютером. Например, модели AOC 90 Series I2490PXQU, I2790PQU и Q2790PQU можно адаптировать к потребностям конкретного пользователя: настроить высоту в пределах до 130 мм, наклон в диапазоне -5°/+ 25°, поворот 165°/+165° или развернуть экран на 90° в портретный режим.  Усталость глаз также негативно влияет на работу. Все дисплеи из 90 серии от AOC оснащены технологией Flicker Free, которая снижает мерцание экрана. Принцип технологии состоит в отказе от широтно-импульсной модуляции (ШИМ) для регулирования яркости подсветки.


*Узкие рамки для систем из нескольких мониторов*
Два или более монитора, расположенные рядом, заметно увеличивают производительность работы, поэтому системы с несколькими дисплеями «прижились» во многих офисах. Дополнительная площадь экрана позволяет просматривать и сравнивать несколько файлов одновременно, не закрывая, не перемещая и не сворачивая окна, что значительно упрощает рабочие задачи. Благодаря практически незаметным рамкам по бокам все устройства 90 серии отлично подойдут для создания «бесшовной» конструкции из двух и более мониторов.


*Высокое разрешение*
Другим важным фактором при выборе большого монитора является разрешение: чем больше пикселей вмещает экран, тем больше программ и элементов может отображаться на нем одновременно. Поэтому разрешение Full HD (1920x1080 пикселей) — критический минимум, рекомендуемый для каждого пользователя. Большинство моделей AOC 90 серии имеют разрешение Full HD. Исключением является ожидаемый AOC Q2790PQU, который может похвастаться QHD 2560x1440 пикселей. Новый монитор обеспечит больше пространства для редактирования видео, работы с объемными электронными таблицами и другими приложениями и идеально подойдет для самых требовательных специалистов.


*Оптимальный размер*
Не менее значимым критерием является размер: оптимальный вариант напрямую зависит от типа пользователя, его целей и задач. AOC предлагает мониторы различных размеров. Так, 90 серия включает в себя модели с диагональю 60,5 см (23,8 дюйма) и 68,6 см (27 дюймов), поэтому каждый предприниматель найдет решение для своего бизнеса.

*Энергоэффективность*
Экономное потребление электроэнергии не только снижает затраты бизнеса, но и благоприятно влияет на окружающую среду. Дисплеи 90 серии были разработаны с учетом принципов экологической безопасности и энергоэффективности и имеют сертификаты Energy Star, EPEAT и TCO. Более того, дисплеи AOC оснащены специальными функциями для снижения потребления электроэнергии: E-saver переводит дисплей в экономный режим, когда пользователь удаляется от рабочего стола, а Eco Mode выставляет оптимальные настройки экрана в зависимости от типа контента (текст, интернет-страницы, игры, фильм, спортивные трансляции).

----------

